# "The Barbarian" Kit sculpted by Chris Gabrish



## theThing (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Im delighted to offer "The Barbarian" sculpted by Chris Gabrish.
he's 1/6 scale and the completed kit is 40cm in height.
Pressure casted in High Quality Polturathane Resin.

The kit has a whopping 13 pieces with are as follows

1 part for the barbarian 
1 part for the the barbarian fur 
1 part for the base 
3 skulls 
2 parts for the axe 
1 part for the dagger 
3 skulls holder
1 viking Head 


























































The Molds are completed and casting is in progress
No Lists or deposits, Just first come first served

The Price is as follows

£100 plus £10 shipping for Europe
$160 plus $18 shipping for the U.S and the rest of the world

The kit will be shipping from Europe

you can send paypal to [email protected]

or you can go to my site and click the paypal link on your desired choice
http://www.fantasyrealms.co.uk/products/the-barbarian


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GORgeous sculpt!!

That's what _I_ look like with my shirt off!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Wow! That's impressive!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great sculpt and is very tempting. I will have to think about this one. Do you know the approximate price in US dollars for the model and shipping? Let us know.

Bob K.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow... I really like this one!! Beautiful sculpt! - Denis


----------



## theThing (Jul 11, 2011)

rkoenn said:


> That is a great sculpt and is very tempting. I will have to think about this one. Do you know the approximate price in US dollars for the model and shipping? Let us know.
> 
> Bob K.


Hi Bob

Like I stated in the first post the price is $160 (USD) and $18 (USD) shipping

Thanks for the great comments guys

Benn


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice kit!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Will this still be available in December? Great sculpt.

Randy


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Hope you dont mind just put a link to your site on the figure model page on FB, great to see another Brit


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

John P said:


> GORgeous sculpt!!
> 
> That's what _I_ look like with my shirt off!


You knew it was coming...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome Sculpt BTW!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## theThing (Jul 11, 2011)

buzzconroy said:


> Will this still be available in December? Great sculpt.
> 
> Randy


this will be available for some time :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great sculpt Benn, same neck of the woods as me!... are we going to see any painted build ups from yourself??... and can you please tell me what height the actual figure is?.. all the best Ian W.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I am soooooo tempted to buy one of these.... I wish I could see it first.... the details look terrific.... are the castings real clean? Thanks - Denis


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

That's incredible--and it's huge (almost 16") and must weigh a ton! While more than I can afford, there's a lot of work that went into sculpting it, and a lot of resin in molding it. All things considered, $160 isn't bad.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## theThing (Jul 11, 2011)

Ian good to meet a neighbouring kit fan, the Figure it self is 30cm/12inch,
I'll get exact measurements shortly as I don't have any in hand as I mail direct from the caster, but I am getting a few shortly as a few local guys like to pick them up and also I'm getting one to paint as I sold my first copy that was meant for painting

and as for casting quality!! it's first rate:thumbsup:

Take a look:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great sculpt, great subject matter!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I took the plunge and ordered one today. Can't wait to see this one! - Denis


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

wow thats impressive i want one of those


----------



## theThing (Jul 11, 2011)

I still have these kicking around if anyone's interested:thumbsup:


----------

